# Anyone got a favorite source for Himalayan Sea Salt?



## peteyfoozer (Jan 31, 2014)

Just wondering where others get theirs. It seems so expensive where I bought it last time and I NEED more!  :shock:


----------



## kaliquen (Jan 31, 2014)

I just ordered from http://www.sfbsc.com/.  I got 10 lbs for $23 (I think) with free shipping.  It's food grade (which is what I'm using it for) but it seemed like a good deal to me.  They also sent samples of another salt.


----------



## paillo (Jan 31, 2014)

I order from MidWest Sea Salt Co., San Francisco Salt Co., or New Directions, depending who has it on sale. Have been really happy with all three suppliers.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 31, 2014)

San Francisco Salt Company is my go to for all salts


----------



## peteyfoozer (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks so much! MUCH better prices than where I ordered before


----------



## lsg (Jan 31, 2014)

I agree, San Francisco Salt Company is where I get most of my bath salts.


----------



## SoapMakingTommy (Jan 31, 2014)

kaliquen said:


> I just ordered from http://www.sfbsc.com/.  I got 10 lbs for $23 (I think) with free shipping.  It's food grade (which is what I'm using it for) but it seemed like a good deal to me.  They also sent samples of another salt.



I just ordered from there yesterday i should get my salt in tomorrow, Ill upload a picture show what i got.
I ordered 10lb pink himalayan and 10lb french grey salt.
Going to make a pink and grey salt bar.


----------

